# Ancistruswelse für den Teich?



## Aristocat (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ich habe 2 recht große Ancistruswelse übernommen, die jetzt in meinem 60 Liter Aquarium ein kümmerliches Dasein fristen.
Da diese Fische sehr robust sind und sich überwiegend von Algen und Aas ernähren habe ich überlegt, die Beiden in meinen Teich zu setzten.
Ich hätte sogar die Möglichkeit im Winter eine kleinen Teil des Teiches zu erwärmen, so dass die 2 nicht erfrieren.

Was meint Ihr, soll ich den Versuch wagen?


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Andrea,

 ne, ne - so nicht. Wie groß ist denn "recht groß"?

 Fotos machen!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hi Andrea,

wenn Du den ganzen Teich !!!!! im Winter auf ein minimum von um 18 Grad heizen kannst, können die da ruhig drin bleiben. Will dann aber net die Stromrechnug sehen wenn der nächste Winter auch wieder so wie die letzten 2 wird

MfG Frank


----------



## Aristocat (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Christine!

Recht groß heißt:

ER (hat noch keinen Namen) ist 12 cm groß
SIE (Luise) ist 10 cm groß

Recht groß deswegen, weil ich mal ein Ancistrusmädchen hatte die stolze 18 cm groß war!

Mit den Foto´s :hai sie gehören nicht zu den "Still-sitz-Fischen" oops


----------



## SG3 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Wenn Du die Tiere nicht im Winter rausfangen willst, dann lass es zum Wohle der Tiere bitte.


----------



## jochen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Andrea,

Wie schon von Frank beschrieben brauchen Ancistren (welche Art davon auch immer) so um die 18 ° C. als Minimum für längere Zeit.
Wenn du ihnen das nicht  bieten kannst wäre es wohl der sichere Tod der Tiere.

Ich denke auch kaum das du sie wieder aus deinem Teich fangen kannst um sie im Haus zu überwintern.
Selbst in grösseren Aquarien sind diese Welse sehr schwer zu fangen, ohne das ganze Becken auszuräumen.

Es wäre besser für die Tiere wenn du deine Idee verwirfst.


Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## luci (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Andrea,

also ein Ancistrus ist bei der Teichgröße auf nimmer Wiedersehen verschwunden, auch mit 18 cm. Alleine der Versuch sie wieder rauszufangen wäre eine Schlammschlacht sondersgleichen.
Ich habe ein 2m Aquarium gehabt, ohne Fallen oder andere Tricks biste machtlos gewesen. Auch wenn ich die Temperatur nach unten koregieren möchte, 14° C sind möglich aber nicht als Dauerlößung, tut das nichts zur Sache das ist ein Totesurteil spätestens bei Frost.
Das einzige was denkbar wäre Sommersüber große Schilderwelse einzusetzen. Auch die sollten mindestens 35 cm haben sonst gibt es die selben Probleme beim fangen. Spätestens bei 10° C muß ein Winterquartier bezogen werden und das nicht zu klein. Das sind meines erachtens die einzigen Fische die Algen ein bischen Parolie bieten können, auch nur so lange bis sie es mitbekommen haben das anderes Futter besser schmeckt.

Gruß luci


----------



## Aristocat (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Mit Ancistruswelsen kenn ich mich aus! 
Ich werd´s lassen und ein neues Zuhause für die beiden suchen!


----------



## AxelU (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo,

es gibt mindestens 1 Bericht in einem Forum, dass Ancistrus Welse bei 6° noch munter die Steine putzen. Wenn das stimmt, dann sind die (fast) winterhart. Einen milden Winter, den wir aber schon länger nicht mehr hatten, oder einen geheizten Teich, wie meinen, sollten die dann aushalten und sich sogar wohl fühlen dabei. 

In meinen Teich sind seit ein paar Tagen 6 Ancistrus Welse verschiedener Größe eingezogen. Meine 1,5 KW Durchflussheizung steht für den Winter auf 12°. Wenn obiger Forenbericht stimmt, sollte das für die Ancistrus zum Wohlfühlen locker langen. 

Aber im ungeheizten Teich würde ich das Risiko nicht eingehen. Auch ein kleiner 300 W Stabheizer ist keine richtige Teichheizung.

Wenn Du die erst mal in den Teich gesetzt hast, hast Du keine Chance die wieder raus zu bekommen. Die verstecken sich den ganzen Tag und wenn sie sich erwischt fühlen, können die plötzlich torpedoschnell werden. Der Fischverkäufer musste für die 6 Ancistrus 3 Aquariumdekorationen komplett ruinieren. Selbst in den einfachsten Glasbecken sind die kaum zu bekommen.

Fast alle neueren Literaturangaben über die optimalen Temperaturen bei Fischen kannst Du vergessen. Wenn Du mal in uralte Aquariumbücher schaust, stehen da oftmals ganz andere Angaben drinnen, von Leuten, die die Fische selber in der Natur gefangen haben. Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass z. B. eine Scalar oder Kampffisch auch bei 18° noch zu halten wäre. Aber manche Arten sind einfach völlig falsch beschrieben. Beim Panzerwels Corydoras paleatus steht z. B. in meinem uralten Aquariumbuch (den genauen Titel kann ich mal raus suchen, wenn es jemanden interessiert), dass die unter einer 6 cm dicken Eisschicht in ihren Heimatgewässern noch im Winter lebend und überaus gesund gefangen wurden und dass die vermutlich im Aquarium immer zu warm gehalten werden. So einen Hinweis findet man heute nirgends mehr bei Panzerwelsen. Aufgrund dieses Buches und meinen 40 Jahre alten Erfahrungen bei einem Züchter, habe ich voriges Jahr Panzerwelse in meinen Teich getan. Und die haben sogar den Totalasufall meiner Heizung im letzten Winter bei -20° überstanden. Das alte Buch hatte also recht. Die halten einen milden Winter ganz locker aus. Sogar in meinem Fall einen sehr strengen über einen Zeitraum von mindestens 2 Wochen. Ob die auch den ganzen Winter ohne Heizung überlebt hätten, weiß ich nicht und will ich auch nicht ausprobieren.

Im Moment sammel ich Berichte aus Foren, wenn z. B. Aquariumfische im Teich beim herbstlichen Herausfangen übersehen wurden und dann 2 Monate später bei 12°, 10° oder sogar 6° immer noch gesund und munter im Teich wieder gefunden wurden. 

Axel


----------



## jochen (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo,

es gibt über 90 Arten von Ancistren,
welche von denen bei so niedrigen Temperaturen artgerecht gehalten werden können, weis ich leider nicht.

Vielleicht sollte man die Tiere beim Namen nennen wenn man ausführliche Beiträge in Foren schreibt.

Diese Datenbank...

http://www.l-welse.com/reviewpost/showcat.php/cat/44

ist wohl die beste und ausführlichste im deutschsprachigen Raum,
sie wird geschrieben von Leuten die über Jahre in Amazonien unterwegs sind und waren, denen sollte man glauben.

In diesen Forum tummeln sich wirkliche Welsexperten, man sollte vielleicht darin mal nachfragen über die Haltung von Ancistren in Gartenteichen bei deutschen Breitengraden.

zu toppen ist diese Datenbank noch von Planet cat fish, diese jedoch ist in englischer Sprache.

Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## luci (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Jochen

Beim Namen nennen, wird wohl etwas schwierig. In meinen Beitrag beziehe ich mich auf  Hypostomus spec. bzw. Plecostomus spec.,wenn die Namen noch stimmen wechseln wie manche die Unterwäsche, eine genaue Zuordnung traue ich mir nicht zu da Experten hier schon Schwierigkeiten haben.
Arten die für tiefere Temperaturen geeignet sind wird man warscheinlich vergebens suchen da sie zur Zeit komerziel uninteressant sind. Geben wird es sie , habe einen alten Reisebericht aus Venezuela dort wird beschrieben das solche Welse massenhaft nach einen Vulkanausbruch mit Eis vermischt den Fluß hinunter gingen. Ich würde sogar soweit gehen das die meisten Arten aus der Region noch einer Wissenschaftlichen Beschreibung harren.

@ Axel

Also 6° erscheint mir etwas arg wenig, jedoch muß man auch hier nach den genauen Namen und Herkunft fragen. Nicht alles was als Ancistrus in Zoohandlungen angeboten wird ist von der selben Art. Ist es vieleichtein älterer Bericht  den du zitiert hast. Dann ist es möglich das der Blaue Antennenwels gemeint wurde, ein sehr früher Aquariumfisch und für niedere Temperaturen geeignet, heut kaum noch zu bekommen. Es existieren zu viele Arten und Unterarten das ich mir eine verallgemeinerung nicht so ohne weiteres zutrauen würde.
Dennoch stimme ich dir zu das viele Aquariumfische viel zu gleichmäßig gargekocht werden, selbst von Experten weil sie die gegebenheiten vor Ort nicht kennen oder kennen wollen. Nur logisch gedacht gibt es auch in Amazonien keinen Ort an dem mehrere Jahre lang konstant 30 - 32° herscht, in einen Diskusaquarium schon (ist eh zur Barbiepuppe verkommen).

Gruß luci


----------



## AxelU (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe gelesen, dass die Ancistrus in unseren Aquariun eigentlich inzwischen alle Nachzuchten der gleichen Art sind. Meine Ancistrus haben inzwischen bis ca. 14° Wassertemperatur problemlos überstanden. Damit ist die Angabe aus diversen Büchern, dass diese Sorte nicht unter 18° gehalten werden darf zumindest teilweise widerlegt. Ob die wirklich 6° noch aushalten weiß ich nicht. Aber 12°, wie in meinem Tecih die Mindesttemperatur ist, ist ja schon fast Warmwasser. Bei nur geringfügig höherer Wassertemperatur habe ich sogar mal ein Triatlon ohne Neopren Anzug mit gemacht und habe mich nicht einmal erkältet .

Aber schon bei den Panzerwelsen hast Du alles als falsch hingestellt, was ich geschrieben habe. Trotzdem haben meine Panzerwelse den Winter bestens überstanden und die alte Literatur hatte anscheinend recht. Daran beisst die Maus nun keinen Faden mehr ab, ob Dir das gefällt oder nicht.

Auch bei Notropis chrosomus stand bis vor kurzem noch, dass der Fisch hier nicht winterfest wäre und im Winter rein geholt werden sollte nun ist er doch winterfest. Und das nicht nur bei mir, sondern auch bei anderen Leuten aus dem Forum.

Auch bei Makropodus ocellatus kommen erst so langsam Berichte von völliger Winterfestigkeit raus. Hätten all diese Leute den Literaturangaben und Fischdatenbanken geglaubt, würden die Makropoden immer noch jeden Winter rein geholt. Bei den meisten modernen Büchern stehen dazu Angaben zwischen 15 und 18° als Mindesttemperatur.

Ähnliches gilt für Kardinälchen (Tanichthys albonubes). Bis 6° haben die in meinem Teich problemlos überlebt und waren auch noch recht munter. Erst den Ausfall der Heizung bei -20° haben die Fische (leider) nicht mehr überlebt. Einen milderen WInter hätten die vermutlich ohne jede Heizung noch geschafft. Auch das steht so meines Wissens nach in keinem Aquariumbuch und in keiner Fischdatenbank, wurde aber schon öfters in diversen Foren berichtet.

Es gibt eine Tabelle im Internet von einem Dänen, welche Fische dort alle winterfest waren und den Winter zumindest in Dänemark im Teich überlebt haben. Für andere Arten werden dort Mindesttemperaturen zum Überleben angegen, die angeblich dort aus eigenen Erfahrungen resultieren, die allen Literaturangaben extrem widersprechen.

Es ist schon interessant dass im Teich vergessenen Fische Temperaturen überlebt haben, die sie eigentlich gar nicht hätten überleben dürfen. Das auch in sogenannten Guppybächen die Fische viel weiter von der Wärmequelle noch lebend im Winter gefunden werden, wie sie eigentlich gefunden werden dürften.

Finde Dich einfach damit ab, dass nicht alles stimmt, was angeblich kluge Leute aufschreiben. 

Axel


----------



## jochen (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Luci,

hier im Thema geht es um die Haltung von Ancistren im Gartenteich, und das in Deutschland oder Mitteleuropa.

Ich weis sehr wohl das es an den Andenausläufern zB. in Peru  Temperaturen an die 6 °C. und noch kälter gehen, aber das dauert doch nicht über Monate hinweg.

Auch weis ich das viele Arten wie ja auch schon von Alex beschrieben in Aquarien eher zu warm gehalten werden.
Ich selbst pflege Pterophyllum Altum in einen relativ warmen Aquarium 27 ° C. +, das sie ja wohl unumstritten benötigen.
Hier geeignete Welse  als Beifisch zu finden ist wesentlich schwieriger als welche für kältere Aquarien.

Dennoch wie oben beschrieben hier gehts um Ancistren im Teich, und ich rate wirklich davon ab, es sei den man hat wirklich eine sehr gut funktionierte Heizung und das Kleingeld zur Betreibung dazu.

Venezuela liegt am Äquator da ist ein Eisregen wohl eher die Seltenheit... und auf jeden Fall nicht über Wochen hinweg.

Man kann das Extreme versuchen, es ist auf jeden Fall nicht natürlich für diese Tiere.

MfG...

Jochen.


----------



## jochen (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Axel



AxelU schrieb:


> dass die Ancistrus in unseren Aquariun eigentlich inzwischen alle Nachzuchten der gleichen Art sind.
> 
> Axel



schon alleine diese Aussage ist absoluter Quatsch den du schreibst, du solltest dich wirklich mal um die Vielfalt der verschiedenen L Welse (zu denen auch Ancistren gehören)belesen.

Wie oben schon beschrieben es gibt über 90 verschiedene Arten von Ancistren,
du wirst doch wohl nicht behaupten das diese alles Nachzuchten einer Art sind.

Wenn du wirklich der Meinung bist, solltest du wirklich gute Bücher zB. von Ingo Seidel, Heiko Bleher, Horst Linke etc. lesen, oder am besten persönlich mit ihnen sprechen, und dich nicht vom Forenwirrwar oder 0815 Bücher über allgemeinen Aquarienfischen verführen lassen.

Du schreibst ich soll nicht alles glauben was kluge Menschen schreiben, da hast du wohl recht.
Dennoch habe ich Bezug zu Leuten die über lange Jahre in Amazonien wirkten, und dort sogar einige Arten beschrieben haben,
also ich denke ich kann schon abschätzen wen ich glauben kann und wen nicht.


Ich zB. halte Ancistrus Claro in Becken einen __ Wels aus dem Mato Grosso Gebiet im Süden von Brasilien den ich locker bei 21 °C halte.
Dieser Wels ist kleinbleibend,und ist fast endemisch in diesem beschriebenen Gebiet.

Desweiteren halte ich den L 183 der ganz andere Strukturen benötigt.

Alleine diese beiden Arten können in der Natur niemals zusammen kommen, sie habe beide vollkommen andere Biotopvoraussetzungen.

Du willst doch wirklich nicht behaupten das all diese Arten alles Nachzuchten einer Art sind, das ist einfach undiskutabel. 
Die Vielfalt von Ancistren in Südamerika ist so vielseitig und teilweise noch unerforscht, und du behauptest das alle Ancistren von einer Art abstammen...Hammer.

Ich glaube eher du meinst den "blauen" Ancistrus, der über Jahre 8unter diesen fälschlichen Namen) in deutschen Aquarien schwimmt. Dann käme deine Aussage schon näher. 
Aber alle Ancistren über einen Kamm zu scheren ist schlichtweg falsch.

Übrigens...

__ Macropoden und Shiners zu denen auch die Notropis zählen, hält ein Bekannter von mir südlich von München schon seit Jahren in einem Gartenteich.

Und leider gabs ja keine Bilder von deinen Panzerwelsen bei 20 ° minus.

Leben und Überleben sind zwei Paar Schuhe.

Wünsch dir noch ein schönes Wochenende...

Jochen.


----------



## luci (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Jochen

Du hast geschrieben


Venezuela liegt am Äquator da ist ein Eisregen wohl eher die Seltenheit... und auf jeden Fall nicht über Wochen hinweg

Gib einfach mal über Wiki  Venezuela ein, dort gibt es wohl Gebiete die im Jahresmittel um die 10° und darunter haben. Um Eisregen ging es auch nicht sondern um die Folgen von einen Vulkanausbruch. Die Expetition hat für den Zoo von Caracas u.a. solche Welse gesammelt. Da das vor gut 80 Jahren war und man nicht so einfach mit dem Hubschrauber herumhüpfen konnte befanden sich die guten Leute in so einer gemäßigten Klimazone.Diese abgehende __ Wels- Eisbrühe war mit Gletschereis. Daraus läßt sich wohl schließen das unterhalb vom Gletscher solche Tierchen heimisch sind. Ich glaube nicht das dort die Temperatur für ein angenehmes Wannenbad herscht. Damit dürfte sich auch der Zeitrahmen etwas verschieben. Es müssen jedoch Mutmasungen bleiben selber war ich auch nicht dort.

@ Axel

Also wenn du 12° halten kannst würde ich den Versuch wagen. Denn alles was mal irgendwo geschrieben wurde wird gern und häufig zitiert oder abgeschrieben ohne sich um den Warheitsgehalt zu kümmern. Würde ich alles glauben müste ich für meine __ Schildkröten meinen Aquariumkeller wieder aufmachen einen Kühlschrank zum überwintern reinbasteln usw. Ich überwintere im Teich seit mehreren Jahren ohne Verluste.Laut Foren und Büchern müßten alle Tot sein weil die Temperatur mal auf  1,2°C abgesackt war (die Kois eigentlich auch) , Komisch nur das sie seit dem normales Paarungsverhalten zeigen und auch Eier ablegen.

Gruß luci


----------



## jochen (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

Hallo Luci,

da hast du vollkommen Recht, und du bestätigst damit meinen vorherigen Beitrag,
Es gibt soviele Arten von L Welsen. Die bisher  etwa 430 beschriebenen sind nach Schätzungen vieler Wissenschaftler höchstens ein Drittel von denen die in den nächsten Jahren noch zu finden sind. ( Wenn nicht vorher ihr Habitat zerstört wird...siehe Staudamm am Rio Xingu)

Also nochmal, es kann nicht sein das alle von einer Art abstammen, die von dir beschriebenen müssen sogar endemisch sein.

Ich kenne sehr gut die verschiedenen Klimazonen/Länder/Landschaften Südamerikas, das ist seit meiner Kindheit eines meiner Hobbys, klingt zwar bekloppt, ist aber so.
Diese jedoch in diesen Forum zu detailieren ginge wohl zu weit.

Die meisten Aquarianer kennen halt nur den "normalen" Ancistren, und nicht die Vielfalt dieser schönen Tiere, 
dies einwenig zu erklären war ein Ziel meines Beitrages.

Zur Haltung im Gartenteich,

Bei beheizten Teichen kann es gut gehen,
bei unbeheizten wird es meiner Meinung nach gewaltig in die Hose gehen, zumindest beim "blauen" Ancistrus.
Man sollte solche Tiere nicht für die allgemeine Haltung im Gartenteich vorschlagen, das könnte zu vielen unnötigen Totesfällen führen,
und sie den Experten zu denen ich mich nicht zähle überlassen.

Mit freundlichen Gruss,
Jochen.


----------



## AxelU (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Ancistruswelse für den Teich?*

!! Geht Ihr eigentlich nie ins Bett !!

@Jochen
Vielleicht sollten wir beide mal ganz neu anfangen und versuchen unser Verhältnis auf einigermaßen vernünftige Beine zu stellen und uns hier nicht rumzanken.

Ich hoffe doch, dass wir 2 ab jetzt vielleicht besser miteinander umgehen können. Ich entschuldige mich hiemit für die kleinen und größeren Sticheleien und Angriffe gegen Dich.

Also versuchen wir es doch einfach mal!! 

Wichtig ich bin Axel nicht Alex. Auf Alex reagiere ich immer ein bisschen grantig.:evil

Ich gebe Dir 100% recht, dass die Ancistren nichts für einen ungeheizten Teich sind. Davon habe ich auch in meinem 1. Beitrag ausdrücklich abgeraten. Ich habe dann aber angefügt, dass die für meinen geheizten Teich geeignet sein könnten. Von daher sind wir ja völlig einer Meinung und brauchen uns nichts mehr an den Kopf zu werfen.

Das mit der einen Nachzuchtsorte aus der alle Fische kommen habe ich nicht als meine (!!) Behauptung geschrieben, sondern als etwas, was ich gelesen habe. Vermutlich hast Du aber recht mit den verschiedenen Sorten. Mir fiel z. B. auf, dass meine 6 gekauften Welse 3 ziemlich verschiedene Aussehen hatten. Das würde dafür sprechen, dass ich sogar von einem Händler unter identischer Bezeichnung verschiedene Arten gekauft habe. 

Ich habe 2 uralte Bücher hier, in denen manches ganz anders beschrieben ist, als in den modernen Büchern und teiweise viel niedrigere Temperaturen angegeben werden. Das ist einmal Aquarium von A-Z von 1959 (!!) und Süßwasserfische aus aller Welt von 1977. Klar war der Schwerpunkt gerade 1959 ein anderer. Damals war ein Stabheizer ein Luxusteil, was sich kaum jemand leisten konnte. Daher versuchte man in diesem Buch gerade Fische zu beschreiben, die auch in den damaligen ungeheizten Wohnungen ohne Heizer gehalten werden konnten. An modernen Büchern habe ich Welcher Zierfisch ist das (Klaus Paysan) und den Aquariumatlas Band 1 und 2. Die modernen Bücher sind ein gutes Nachschlagewerk mit Kurzbeschreibung aber wirklich auf eine Art eingehen tun diese Werke nicht. Es ist unheimlich schwierig Bücher zu finden, die ihr Geld wirklich wert sind nur anhand der Beschreibungen bei Amazon. Also sucht man (ich) im Internet rum und findet lauter Beschreibungen, die zwar den gleichen Fisch meinen, aber entweder ziemlich unterschiedlich sind oder sogar mit Rechtschreibfehlern voneinander abgeschrieben haben. Ich werde mir mal speziell die von Dir angeführten Autoren ansehen. Ich bin begierig darauf mehr über Fische allgemein zu erfahren und speziell über die, die in mein Suchschema der "halben" Kaltwasserfische passen, ohne jedesmal EUR 30,- für ein schlechtes Buch bezahlt zu haben.

Vermutlich wird es nie Fotos von meinen Panzerwelsen im Winter geben. Im Winter sehe ich meinen Teich manchmal 6 Wochen lang nur im Dunkeln und am Wochenende habe ich keine Lust, mich auf die Lauer zu legen und mir dabei den werten Popo im Nieselregen abzufrieren. Mein Job ist stark saisonal. Im Sommer habe ich Zeit und im Winter nur noch Stress mit 12-14 Std. Arbeit pro Tag, teilweise auch am Wochenende. Wenn man dann abends um 22.00 Uhr fix und fertig nach Hause kommt sieht man auch u. U. die Eisschicht nicht auf dem Teich, die dort bei funktionierender Heizung eigentlich gar nicht hätte sein dürfen.

Inzwischen ist die ganze Heizung umgebaut worden auf eine wesentlich höhere Qualität (ELECRO) und ich habe mir angwöhnt im Winter, egal wann ich nach Hause komme, mindestens 1 x das Licht am Teich anzumachen und den Teich zumindest visuell zu kontrolliren.

Zu den Panzerwelsen schreibe ich später noch mehr im original Panzerwels Betrag.

Gruß Axel


----------

